# [ 2014 ] Super Yacht anchored in Hanalei Bay



## Kauai Kid (Aug 11, 2014)

A $300 million 394 ft yacht owned by 41 year old billionare, Andrey Menichenko anchored in the bay on Tuesday.
The bannister cost $60k
Bath knobs cost $40k
It has 24,000 sq ft of interior space
The master bedroom is 2500 sq ft
It only has 3 swimming pools
Maintenance costs $20 million a year
It costs $500k to fill it up.

Woe is me.  My wife wants one.  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## daventrina (Aug 11, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> The master bedroom is 2500 sq ft


So .. you're sayin' the MBR is almost twice as big as our house


----------



## daventrina (Aug 11, 2014)

daventrina said:


> So .. you're sayin' the MBR is almost twice as big as our house



He has other toys ... like the 737 in the foreground


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 11, 2014)

daventrina said:


> So .. you're sayin' the MBR is almost twice as big as our house




Don't feel bad.  The engines have 24,000 hp more than my F150.  

Sterling


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2014)

Isn't this the boat that was off Lahaina recently? We have an existing thread and some pics on that.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep - same one - tough life.


----------



## TAG (Aug 14, 2014)

*Surprised*

I'm surprised something that big could enter Hanalei Bay.  I wonder what the draft is?  The channel into the bay must be fairly deep.  I see their 'dingys' are quite nice too.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 14, 2014)

TAG said:


> I'm surprised something that big could enter Hanalei Bay.  I wonder what the draft is?  The channel into the bay must be fairly deep.  I see their 'dingys' are quite nice too.



Depths look to be in excess of 40ft in middle of bay (soundings in fathoms).


----------



## GregT (Aug 14, 2014)

davidvel said:


> Depths look to be in excess of 40ft in middle of bay (soundings in fathoms).



I have such a happy memory of Hanalei Bay -- that pier on the east side (?) of the Bay is for spectators, not boats, and the locals (and tourists) will jump off and swim around and climb a ladder -- and repeat.  The water is a gorgeous blue color.

My son and I did it a couple months ago and had a wonderful time.   On our last day, we had the afternoon free and I asked him what he wanted to do.  he said he wanted to go back to Hanalei Bay and do more pier-jumping -- so we drove 45 minutes each way and did it again.

Very happy memories of Hanalei Bay!  Thanks for posting the picture, it brought a smile to my face.

Best,

Greg


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 14, 2014)

GregT said:


> On our last day, we had the afternoon free and I asked him what he wanted to do.  he said he wanted to go back to Hanalei Bay and do more pier-jumping -- so we drove 45 minutes each way and did it again.
> 
> Very happy memories of Hanalei Bay!  Thanks for posting the picture, it brought a smile to my face.
> 
> ...



Exactly what my son said but referring to Black Rock where we jumped off the rocks for the first time this trip. We did it the first week we were there and then I asked him what he wanted to do the last day and he said jump off Black Rock.  My wife didn't approve the first time or the last day but sometimes you have to take a risk to have fun. 

Have you done the jump at Black Rock Greg?  It's higher than it looks but you can see the bottom its so clear. I wasn't to keen on it but when you see 10 yrs old girls do it I summoned the courage. It was a blast.


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2014)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Have you done the jump at Black Rock Greg?  It's higher than it looks but you can see the bottom its so clear. I wasn't to keen on it but when you see 10 yrs old girls do it I summoned the courage. It was a blast.



Joe,

That's a great suggestion -- I've not jumped from Black Rock, but will try on the next trip -- thanks for posting it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## cafeirene (Sep 13, 2014)

daventrina said:


> He has other toys ... like the 737 in the foreground



We think we saw this two weeks ago in San Francisco just headed towards Tiburon. Anyone else confirm??


----------



## amycurl (Sep 13, 2014)

When I see this, all I can think about is that the last time there was this kind of dichotomy between the rich and the poor in Russia, there was a revolution....it seems he is enjoying it while it lasts. :ignore:


----------



## daventrina (Sep 14, 2014)

*isn't as deep as it looks*



GregT said:


> Joe,
> That's a great suggestion -- I've not jumped from Black Rock, but will try on the next trip -- thanks for posting it!


Keep in mind that it isn't as deep as it looks.
We had people land on us when we have been on the bottom


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 14, 2014)

cafeirene said:


> We think we saw this two weeks ago in San Francisco just headed towards Tiburon. Anyone else confirm??



Consider it confirmed:


----------



## meatsss (Sep 18, 2014)

It was up in Ketchikan on the 25th of August! Unless it has a twin, it made very good time from the islands to Alaska!


----------



## elune (Apr 24, 2018)

daventrina said:


> He has other toys ... like the 737 in the foreground



That looks pretty sick. On the other hand the design of the yacht looks bit too military inspirited. Still I would love to go aboard though.  Recently I have found one [link deleted] about a brand new yacht almost falling apart. Can you imagine how sad it would feel to waiting several years for such a lemon?


----------



## taterhed (Apr 24, 2018)

Here you go.....  I think it's pretty tacky.  Or should I say 'nouveau riche'

The yacht o'plenty


----------



## brianfox (Apr 24, 2018)

Am I the only one who feels like my timeshare MF are going to catch up to that guy's yearly maintenance costs in a few years?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2018)

Please note - this 2014 thread was brought out of moth balls today by a spammer in post #17.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 24, 2018)

brianfox said:


> Am I the only one who feels like my timeshare MF are going to catch up to that guy's yearly maintenance costs in a few years?



your annual MF's wouldn't pay the olives in that guy's martinis for next year.

Heck, he spends more on mirror cleaning fluid than that!


----------



## taterhed (Apr 24, 2018)

Still, pretty ugly yacht. Thanks Denise


----------



## artringwald (Apr 24, 2018)

When we were in Guadeloupe in January, I really wanted to buy this boat, but I couldn't find a captain (or the money).


----------

